# What would the character of a Bedlington terrier x whippet lurcher be like



## bingbangboom (Nov 4, 2008)

Hiya,
We have a whippet and we are looking for a little friend for him. I have seen a Bedlington terrierx whippet lurcher . I was wondering if anyone knows what kind of personality this would have and would it be ok with kids?
Thanks


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i know a couple of people 1 with a bedlingtonxwhippet its quite small, the other bedlingtonxlurcher is a taller dog, both dogs are worked they are both very very friendly, gentle dogs. As with all dogs they all have their individual characters but most lurcher do seem very good natured & theres loads where i live. Theres also lots in rescue around here & theyre so lovely.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a few friends with bedlington lurchers. They are generally very sweet dogs but all the one's I know do have a very high prey drive and it comes out in rather enthesiastic (sp) playing!! My Sidney isn't an unfriendly dog at all but he's had a scrap with one friends beddy because he boinged once too often and mouthed him too roughly!! I know someone who has a whippet girlie and beddy boy and they are really good together, play like nutters for 10 minutes then sleep for hours!!! I always swore my next dog would be a lurcher...ended up with a JRT!!!

Seems to be loads of them in rescue if you are not looking for a pup, loads of them get dumped if they don't work properly. :thumbup1:


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

being totally prejudice and having a whole litter of 8 to play with at the moment ,i would say there great little dog







s


----------

